# New 10 Week Old Bunny



## PupTheRabbit (May 22, 2013)

*So today I adopted a new rabbit. She is ten weeks old/ I currently have an aggressive 1.5 year old rabbit. They are in two separate cages, do not worry.

I do not know much how to care for a baby rabbit, but I felt the strong urge to rescue her. There is a pet store that ONLY sells baby rabbits and the rabbits are brought to the store RIGHT after they are done weaning, which I don't think is a good idea. So I decided to rescue her and take good care of her.

What do I feed 10 week olds? How often? Do they get a lot of hay? Any vegetables? Just pellets?

Also, if someone can give me a good link on bonding rabbits that would be great. I don't have much time to do research RIGHT NOW because I am too busy getting acquainted with Luna, the new bunny.

I need tips on how to bond two rabbits. Pup, my first rabbit, is very agressive. He bites a lot. He growls and charges. AND he IS neutered. But I am scared he will attack her so I need some help.
Thank you for reading this all.

*


----------



## isabelwhatx (May 23, 2013)

Hello! I recently acquired a young rabbit and have done quite a bit of research. Here's what I've been doing and what I've read up on.

What you feed 10 week olds: Alfalfa pellets and hay! Not timothy hay. That can get introduced later. Alfalfa is higher in calcium and protein than timothy hay, something very valuable to a growing bundle of fluff. 

How often: They technically are supposed to get unlimited amounts of both before three months. I disagree with this, as do a lot of others. I found that my rabbit started producing too many cecals and was not eating them because he was getting too much food. Other young rabbit owners have encountered this, and resolved the problem by limiting pellets to half a cup a day. Keep the alfalfa hay unlimited, though. 

Vegetables: NO VEGETABLES. Your rabbit's digestive system is too underdeveloped to handle things like lettuce or carrots. If fed too early, it can lead to diarrhea, something particularly dangerous in young bunnies. I've read a few differing opinions on when it's A-OK to introduce veggies, which can range from three months to a year old. I think I'm going to wait it out until four months, but feel free to pick another age.

Let me know if you have any other questions! Congratulations on the new bun.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 23, 2013)

Good info given. Buying rabbits from that store to rescue them will not stop the pet store from doing what it's doing. It only helps them make a profit


----------



## PupTheRabbit (May 23, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> Good info given. Buying rabbits from that store to rescue them will not stop the pet store from doing what it's doing. It only helps them make a profit



I see what you mean, but I felt that knowing I was helping at least one would do some good, even though it was from a store and not shelter. I really which they wouldnt sell babies...Makes me mad


----------



## PupTheRabbit (May 23, 2013)

isabelwhatx said:


> Hello! I recently acquired a young rabbit and have done quite a bit of research. Here's what I've been doing and what I've read up on.
> 
> What you feed 10 week olds: Alfalfa pellets and hay! Not timothy hay. That can get introduced later. Alfalfa is higher in calcium and protein than timothy hay, something very valuable to a growing bundle of fluff.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the helpful info. is it alright if I message you sometime if i have other q's? i'm sure I will...


----------



## isabelwhatx (May 24, 2013)

Absolutely  Feel free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 24, 2013)

Start veggies at 4 months. We give pellets and alfalfa, but only the alfalfa is unlimited. Some will self regulate their eating and other ones will turn into beach balls with legs so be careful with the amount of pellet they get. Cut them off the alfalfa at 6 months and transition to regular hay and pellets, and you can adjust the amount of pellet they get by the size and weight they are--usually full grown at 6 months unless one of the larger breed which take a whole year to mature. We use orchard grass instead of timothy because of my allergies--orchard grass seems to be less messy and dusty. Good luck and get those pics coming.


----------

